# "Urgent" -- Is this dog PB?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There has been a rash of postings lately of mixes and non-gsds all over the forum. When told to ask a Mod it was meant to send a PM to a Mod with a link and ask first. It was never meant to post in the picture section or chat to get opinions. 

We need everyone to work together on this. This is a GSD board. The owner has requested that we only work with GSD rescues here.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I posted a dog in the chat section yesterday, asking if she was PB, and it was deleted. I have been posting here for several years and was never told that was against the board rules to ask if a dog was PB in the chat section, and was never told to PM a moderator if there was a question. I also do not see that in the rules of the urgent section, unless I am just missing it. I am sorry to have caused a problem, and I will PM you in the future. I actually appreciate knowing that because there are times when I maul over a picture for some time debating whether or not this is a PB dog. It will be much easier for me to PM you for your decision.

Also, Can you please clarify this, too.

When I first began posting, I could have sworn it was okay to post bonded siblings if the description noted they were bonded and must go together, even if one of them was not PB or even a GSD. That only makes sense, because the rescue (or individual) would have to take both, and they should be informed of the other dog as well. The other day, the non-GSD was deleted from my post. I would like to know how to post that in the future.

Thanks.


----------

